# What to sell at Artist Alley?



## epicukulelesolo (Nov 13, 2019)

I dont know if this is the right forum but here goes.
So I’m very new to the furry fandom in general. But I’m hoping to participate in artist alleys at conventions in the future but I don’t really know what to sell as the fandom is very OC centric. Which I LOVE but also it makes coming up with products to sell a little more complicated as it’s more personalized in what people want to buy I’d assume?

I’ve tabled at 2 conventions, one anime and one general nerd stuff, with mixed results. Most of my stuff was TF2, Steven universe, and Overwatch stickers/keychains. But that was like 3-5 year ago haha.

People who have tabled at conventions before, what kind of artwork/products is generally good for this kind of thing?


----------



## MischievousPooka (Nov 14, 2019)

When I sell at furry cons I have buttons of different animals and mythical creatures.  I also have pride buttons.  I also have make badge commissions at the con for people that want a badge of their fursona.  A lot of furries like to commission artist for badges during the con.  I also bring some of my animal and creature prints.  Furries like cute animals.  Also some will buy art of your characters too if they like the character look or species.  And I do bring some of my anime stuff I had from other cons since some do like to buy those at the furry con too.


----------



## Keefur (Nov 14, 2019)

If you are doing art, you either need to bring a laminator or make arrangements to borrow one.  Sometimes the con will have one to use for a fee for the laminate.  Some cons only allow items that are made at the con to be sold in artist alley.  This prevents dealers from having a "table" without actually reserving one in the dealer den.  You might want to check on this before you take a bunch of pre-made items.


----------



## epicukulelesolo (Nov 14, 2019)

I didnt even think about binging my own lamination machine. It would save time. Usually I just use the free one at fed-ex stores haha ^-^; I guess that would be good for making badges like Pooka said too.


----------



## MischievousPooka (Nov 14, 2019)

Keefur is right about some cons not allowing premade stuff in artist alley so check the con rules before deciding what to bring.  The furry con I go does allow premade stuff but in small quantities.  As for lamination machine, check to make sure you can have electricity available.  Some con do not have electricity or have you pay extra for electricity.  But if you don't bring a laminator, bring laminator sheets since some cons do have laminators artist can used.    A lot of customers will like their badges laminated and badges are a big sales at furry cons.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Nov 14, 2019)

PORN!


I mean, furries, come on, right!?


.............Or, things like furry message pins, fursuit spray, or furry comics and guides are usually what I like to get!


But badge commissions is the big item!


----------



## Alison Savros (Nov 14, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> PORN!
> 
> 
> I mean, furries, come on, right!?


Is this to say that just because someone is a furry, they yiff? That's actually a stereotype. A very negative one.
Haven't you ever heard of clean furries? Or minors?
Honestly, this is just giving anti-furries even more ammo to claim that all furries are porn artists, even the ones who actually aren't.


----------



## epicukulelesolo (Nov 15, 2019)

Im not really comfortable doing NSFW art ^-^;


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Nov 22, 2019)

Alison Savros said:


> Is this to say that just because someone is a furry, they yiff? That's actually a stereotype. A very negative one.
> Haven't you ever heard of clean furries? Or minors?
> Honestly, this is just giving anti-furries even more ammo to claim that all furries are porn artists, even the ones who actually aren't.



No, its just to say that because someone is a human, they most likely desire yiff!

And I have always heard that sex is a positive and healthy habit of life, not to mention necessary!

Thinking that someone has sex or wants to is a negative thing now!? Its true for practically all of us, eh!?

Yes, I have heard of clean furs and minors, but most clean furs also yiff or want to yiff as well, they just call it sex, intercourse, fornication, or some other term!

And minors can and do yiff sometimes as well, that's how teen pregnancies happen, and how we got the show TEEN MOM!

And how many anti furries do you think are here on the forums!?

There are many more public sites with similar comments, and anti furries on public sites like Youtube, Reddit, and such!

Furry porn is sold at cons as well, hence its a valid answer!

And at least I came here to provide an answer, unlike you that came to provide a complaint!

Thank you and goodnight!


----------



## Alison Savros (Nov 22, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> No, its just to say that because someone is a human, they most likely desire yiff!
> 
> And I have always heard that sex is a positive and healthy habit of life, not to mention necessary!
> 
> ...


There's ace people. Being a human doesn't make you yiff because again, there are ace people and little kids. 
Clean furries don't yiff, hence the name "clean furries". Yiffing doesn't just mean straight up sex, it means furry porn, as much as people like do separate porn from yiff, despite the definition fitting yiffy art.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Nov 23, 2019)

epicukulelesolo said:


> Im not really comfortable doing NSFW art ^-^;



Well, you don't have to, its just one option!

Also, furry calendars, T shirts, and postcards also seem to do well!


----------

